# Best Commercial Wrist Braced Slingshot Ever?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It is the Saunders Falcon Series. To be specific the Saunders Falcon 2 and 300-older versions ( mid 70's). Mind you this is only my opinion but the Falcon 2 from the 70's was always my favorite.

Saunders has always been on top of the slingshot industry trying new ideas and designs.

I was on e-bay and came across an older (1st edition Falcon that looked like a tough to find 300 model. I bid on it,won it and it is a 300. The 300 had lowered forks then the Falcon 2 which helped (along with the brace) in relieving wrist stress when drawing.

In the pictures below you'll also notice plastic additions on the end of the prongs where the tubes go. These were "shock absorbers" meant to reduce tube flexing ( which lowers tube life) and to lessen recoil after the release.

As I said Saunders was always coming up with something. The original design called for rawhide "shock absorbers" and I don't believe a model with rawhide ever went into production ( If it did I NEED ONE! ) because plastic is cheaper and lasts longer.

The old Falcon designs are no longer available having been replaced by flat banded models ( which are also good) and also the WRP ( Wrist Rocket Pro- excellent). Finding a rare 300 or an old Falcon 2 is always a thrill for me.

The Old Falcon Series were and always will be special slingshots for me!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The first slingshot I ever used in the mid 80s was one of those. It was my dad's and I shot some rocks with it until the tubes broke.
Good score, Gary!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ah the 80's! Awesome music, girls with big hair, and some great slingshots too.You're Dad has excellent taste in slingshots MJ!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have an old and new falcon. I love them both. Gary .. if I post a picture of the old model I have ... you think you could identify it?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sure thing Bud!


----------

